# engine light?



## thirstygoat (Nov 5, 2009)

Just bought a 2005 gto with 11k miles. And when i turn the key to the on position where all the lights are one such as the battery light engine light and other lights, i turn the key back to the off position the engine light remains on for about a minute. The engine light doesnt come on when im driving just when i turn the key on then right back off it stays on for a little bit. Any ideas? thanks guys.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not sure what you mean by 'ideas'. My 05 does that and I also noticed the same thing in others I looked at before buying mine so I would think it's normal. I actually think that's part of the 'pre-flight' check. By turning the car on without starting it and then turning it off interrupts that check and the CEL stays on long enough to reset.


----------



## thirstygoat (Nov 5, 2009)

i appreciate the input "ideas" meant is it normal...I wasnt sure why the check engine light would stay on once the key is removed


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

thirstygoat said:


> i appreciate the input "ideas" meant is it normal...I wasnt sure why the check engine light would stay on once the key is removed


I bet if you do this and then use your fob to lock the door, all lights will go out.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I bet if you do this and then use your fob to lock the door, all lights will go out.


Nope. The CEL will still stay on if you do that until it decides go out (about 7 seconds if you lock it w/the fob, about 10 seconds if you don't).


----------



## nickg (Nov 12, 2017)

did you ever get a satisfactory answer to this? My 05 does it too


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Isn't that 8+ year old answer satisfactory? I thought it was and neither of the others in the thread seem to come her any longer........


----------

